# Showdogs??



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a tri colored pit bull, i know this is weird because the color iS usually found in bullies. However is there a category i can enter him in? Is it just best RED and best BLUE?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

here him the rar tri colored apbt


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

no way should you think there is only red and blue, there's also white jk.
looks like you have a beautiful Chocolate and tan
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually Chocolate/black Tri's do happen in the APBT they are just not seen as often, but it is by no means rare.
If he is papered you can enter him in his appropriate puppy class for ADBA its 4mos to enter the ring and in UKC I believe its 6mo's they can do conformation.

If he is NOT papered they have stuff like, best smile, best red/black/blue nose, couch potato, just fun classes. 

He is a gorgeous pup too btw


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i don't know how to answer your question, but I just wanted you to know he is just too precious!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I also want to say the catagories for points and championships do NOT go by color.
They go by age and judge the structure of the dog. 

Color will be the LAST thing a judge looks at.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

awwww he is just too cute.....i love tri colored pitbulls....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i THINK chyna is tri colored, but her dark brown, is not as chocolate as your pups... just to put it out there... it seems like she blows her "darker" coat in the summer, and makes way for it in the winter, but i dont know how tri coats work lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tri colors are not rare.There is no color in APBTS or Bully that is rare. I love the blue tri's. The only places I know of that offer best color awards are fun shows and bully shows. A reputable registry like the UKC and ADBA don't have shows or classes (or groups) based on color. 
There are puppy groups, adult, CH, and GRCH. The basics. Color is about the last thing looked at in a show. He sure is a cutie tho.. I want a blue tri so bad! lol

Sorry you also have your best of breed and best of show for your bigger shows.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorrells line is the most common apbt line I know of that is known for thowing tri color pups.. I know there are also bully lines that have the tri color's as well not really sure which ones but I have seen the tri color's in american bullies as well. But the color itself is not rare. Very cute pup good luck with him


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute pup.

I agree there are no rare colors, and as already said the dogs are judged on the standard not color. 

TRI colored dogs are not actually referred to as "tri's in ADBA... see the ADBA color chart for info..that is why you may be under the misconception that they aren't seen a lot.

Yes, there are fun shows for things like best red nose, best blue etc... but not for points towards a title. They are just for fun


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i THINK chyna is tri colored, but her dark brown, is not as chocolate as your pups... just to put it out there... it seems like she blows her "darker" coat in the summer, and makes way for it in the winter, but i dont know how tri coats work lol


I love your dog's conformation, beautiful example of a well built dog. What line is he from?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> I love your dog's conformation, beautiful example of a well built dog. What line is he from?


chyna is actaully my rescue.... i have no idea where she is from. she was my landlords and he was seriously neglecting her, so i jsut took her..... he hasnt said anything or asked, so **shruggs shoulders** shes mine  shes come a long way, she too is eatin orijen and has just completely transformed 

edit: I FORGOT TO SAY THANKS!!!!  chyna is a sweetie pie  thanks


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

nice looking pup


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Rescue dogs you never know but she is beautiful, hands down I wouldn't have a problem feeding a dog that looked like that. Man o man she is a knock out in my eyes, that head reminds me of going light barney so much. I bet she would do awesome in a fun show, I would give her a first every time if she looked like that.


----------

